

Ask HN: Recommendations for legal counsel experienced with HIPAA? - grantjgordon

I'm working on a cloud-based healthcare analytics startup, but that involves dotting a lot of legal i's and crossing a lot of legal t's.<p>Anyone know of any quality attorney's who can help out with that process?
======
healthenclave
Stefano Quintini of Fenwick & West (via RockHealth)

Link: <http://www.fenwick.com/pages/default.aspx>

